# Weird kernelpanic when harddrive timeouts



## blodan (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi!

I have a harddrive I use for storage (/storage2 in the attached photo). Sometimes it decides to timeout. It'd a WD 2.5 TB green so what I have read this is normal. 

But my problem is that FreeBSD is panicing when this happens and I have no system software running on this disc so, to me, it seems a bit strange. ShouldnÂ´t FreeBSD be able to handle this and just put some errors in the syslog? 

Or do I have to change some sysctl for this to work properly, I have been googling about this but it seems no one else is having this issue.

I have a fairly up-to-date install so it's probably not a bug problem.

```
FreeBSD fw.p203.se 8.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p6 #4: Fri Oct 14 09:31:15 CEST 2011     
[email]daniel@fw.p203.se[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## olav (Dec 2, 2011)

Many of the bugs related to IO and kernel panic has been fixed this year. I highly recommend upgrading to 8.2 STABLE or the release candidate of FreeBSD 9


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

blodan said:
			
		

> But my problem is that FreeBSD is panicing when this happens and i have no systemsoftware running on this disc so, to me, it seems abit strange. ShouldnÂ´t FreeBSD be able to handle this and just put some errors in the syslog?


There doesn't need to be any system software on it. Merely having it mounted is enough. You get the same kind of issue if you unplug a mounted USB memory-stick.

As Olav noted there has been some work done on FreeBSD to make it a little more resilient.


----------



## blodan (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, updating to 8.2 seems to have helped. IÂ´ll stay there for now, going for 9 on a production server is a tad too risky for me


----------

